# SOTM - October 2022 Poll



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's the list of entries followed by all of the work links to their build.
1) Bottlecap
Tools used 5
whittling knife, orange colored cotton yarn, super glue, wood file, 220 sandpaper









SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools Minimal Tools is simply using as few tools as possible to make a slingshot. Please list all of the tools used for each build, including different sandpapers, final finishes as in CA / Varnish / BLO, etc. If multitools are used,each specific blade or head used...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools  Minimal Tools is simply using as few tools as possible to make a slingshot. Please list all of the tools used for each build, including different sandpapers, final finishes as in CA / Varnish / BLO, etc. If multitools are used,each specific blade or head used...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools Minimal Tools is simply using as few tools as possible to make a slingshot. Please list all of the tools used for each build, including different sandpapers, final finishes as in CA / Varnish / BLO, etc. If multitools are used,each specific blade or head used...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


Hi, it's been awhile, here is my #1. Tools used are knife, flat file, round file, small carving tools v tool and I tool, sandpaper #150 grit, and stain. I haven't carved for years so this was fun. Wood is Chinese dogwood. I was going to leave the bark on, but it split off so I went with carving...




www.slingshotforum.com







2)DGBurns42
Tools used 7
scroll saw, belt sander, two wood rasps, 120 and 2000 grit sandpaper, drill press









SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


Hi, it's been awhile, here is my #1. Tools used are knife, flat file, round file, small carving tools v tool and I tool, sandpaper #150 grit, and stain. I haven't carved for years so this was fun. Wood is Chinese dogwood. I was going to leave the bark on, but it split off so I went with carving...




www.slingshotforum.com






3) Slingshot28
Only 1 tool used - saw









SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools Minimal Tools is simply using as few tools as possible to make a slingshot. Please list all of the tools used for each build, including different sandpapers, final finishes as in CA / Varnish / BLO, etc. If multitools are used,each specific blade or head used...




www.slingshotforum.com







4) Cass
Tools used 7
knife, flat file, round file, small carving tools v tool and I tool, sandpaper #150 grit, and stain.









SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools


SOTM - October 2022 - Minimal Tools Minimal Tools is simply using as few tools as possible to make a slingshot. Please list all of the tools used for each build, including different sandpapers, final finishes as in CA / Varnish / BLO, etc. If multitools are used,each specific blade or head used...




www.slingshotforum.com





Then here's the group pic that I put together -
............ Slingshot28*.  .......... .............. Cass. * .................. ..............................Bottlecap. ............... .......... DGBurns42


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

3 more days to vote guys 🤠 🍻


----------

